# Which evening dress is nicer?I need your help



## meggieguit (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello ,I am going to attend an evening party this weekend and I have ordered two dresses from site since I have no idea  of which one is nicer on me .could u help me ? and which accessories should I wear ? BTW  ,I am long brown curly  hair ,brown eyes ,a fair complexion，Tall and slim







  	thx all


 [h=1][/h]


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 13, 2013)

Pic ?   -Emma


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 13, 2013)

meggieguit said:


> Hello ,I am going to attend an evening party this weekend and I have ordered two dresses from site since I have no idea  of which one is nicer on me .could u help me ? and which accessories should I wear ? BTW  ,I am long brown curly  hair ,brown eyes ,a fair complexion，Tall and slim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Either one will work, I am more partial to #1 for some reason.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 13, 2013)

They're both very elegant. I'm partial to #1 because for me personally strapless is a pain in the bum. Especially if dancing and such. The color of the first one is unexpected which works if you don't want to blend in into the sea of dark colors. If you have a great back/shoulders though strapless may be the way to go. Honestly you'd just have to tell us more about yourself and the event. LOL


----------



## Dawn (Jun 13, 2013)

I like #1 as well.  Before I saw the other comments, I was going to say it was very elegant.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree, the first dress is very elegant. But the second one is pretty too !


----------



## alle685 (Jun 29, 2013)

The blue one.


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

the blue one is prettier. i would love the first one if there was no belt thing and lace


----------



## illestVee (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the first one!


----------



## JaMK (Jul 21, 2013)

definitely first one..think it would look prettier with dark hair than the blue would


----------



## LastContrast (Jul 22, 2013)

Ooohhh the first one is pretty pretty pretty.


----------



## luciebella (Jul 25, 2013)

The first one, it looks really pretty and vintage


----------



## tiffabutt (Jul 27, 2013)

First one, it's gorgeous! Very unique.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

I think the first one is good and unique. I love the color and the details of the dress and don't need to worry oh how to accessorize with this dress. This dress can be wear with accessories too. I love wearing comfortable dresses rather than wearing strapless dress.


----------



## Melody743281 (Jun 29, 2014)

Both of them are azazing, but I prefer this one. Source


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes, both of them are beautiful but the one that Melody posted is stunning and elegant. Silver dress is elegant and classic and perfect for an evening party. Who will ever wear this dress will look gorgeous and fabulous. I also like how the accessories compliment the evening dress.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

The first one looks too "old fashioned" for my particular taste, though it is a pretty dress. I really like the blue one, however make sure you're comfortable with strapless-- I usually do at least one shoulder, because when I'm in something totally strapless, I already find myself tugging it up!


----------



## wretchedwonder (Feb 10, 2015)

I prefer the second one. The first has a mix of too many fabrics and has too much going on. If it were a single fabric, I would prefer it over the blue one.


----------



## ada36 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmmmme, may be I will choose the first one. I like much gorgeous one. By the way, does anyone like dress as the pic below, a little bit vintage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL I'm late. But with your pale skin and brown eyes, I hope you did the first. Much better


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

first one is my fave,the both look great though


----------



## Amanda Frisk (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't like both, sorry.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 7, 2016)

I love the vintage classyness of the first one!  Pure elegance.  Also love the red one that you posted a couple comments above.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2016)

It's been almost three years since this thread was started, so which dress did you end up wearing, meggie (if you're still here to answer, that is)?


----------

